# Jeux en réseau avec 2 ipads sur même réseau



## Boboss29 (11 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour, pour faire une animation dans une médiathèque, je me demande comment faire pour jouer avec 2 IPAD sur le même réseau ?

Vous auriez une liste de jeux à me proposer ? genre carte, affrontement, etc...

Je souhaite que les 2 joueurs, puissent s'affronter, chacun assis dans son coin.

C'est possible ?

Merci pour vos tuyaux


----------

